# Sonya- New preggo pics!



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

OK guys, how long do you think she has left to go? Sony is due April 11th, but I, as well as my barn owner, doesn't think she will last past April. She is a maiden, so I know that these signs don't really mean anything, but it is still fun to guess!

Here is a picture of her from the front from friday(don't mind her eyes, the baby was kicking her alot so she didnt want to stand in the cross ties):










And here is a pic from a month and a half ago for a comparision:











and her belly on friday:




















And her teats(they are making clear-with-a-yellow-tint colour milk):












Thanks for looking and any suggestions!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Awww, she's cute! Under normal circumstances I'd guess her to have about three weeks left, just based on my previous experience, but my own mare has had me thinking she was close for ages now so I certainly don't trust that anymore! I think your best bet is to assume she'll be close to her date, but be prepared no matter what!

Aww, it's so fun, with all these babies coming soon, I can't wait for them to start arriving and seeing the pictures of all the new lil foals!

Her belly looks like it's started to drop, but not very much yet, and overall she doesn't look very "big". It looks like her rt side teat is much, much fuller than her left? might just be the angle of the picture. (is worth keeping an eye on in case you have a problem with mastitis) But see how her teats still face each other? when that deep center crease starts filling in between her left and right half, and the teats face downward or out from each other you will know she's getting pretty close. You can always start testing her milk if she's producing enough to test. I use CheckMare tests that my vet provided, but someone (I think it was CheyAut) mentioned you can just use pool test kits from Walmart! 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Indy! That is just the angle of the picture. She is pretty well proportioned lol. 
I thought she looked like her belly was dropping but wasnt sure. The baby is starting to make her uncomfortable when it is awake. Lol. I feel soo sorry for her when I see her waddling around in the field..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I can't wait to see everybody's new babies!!! Poor Sony, her eye looks so big in that first picture. She has to be uncomfortable.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Lol Yeah she was really uncomfortable that night. She would let me or anyone else near her sides. She wouldn't stand still, it was like she had to move or the baby would kick it's way out of her... When I was trying to get pics of her teats I had to brave getting kicked by the baby. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Bless her heart.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

She doesn't know what to do with herself when it starts kicking. She has never seen a foal before other than when she was a foal herself so she doesn't really have an idea of what is going on inside her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## britneypadilla (Nov 5, 2009)

Congrats on your mare! What is she bred with? She looks to me like shes due soon here from what her teets are indicating.. My mare just had her filly last night at 4am  she bagged up a week in advance and then had the baby about 9 hours after her fist waxing.. Any questions let me know! It will be a very fun and challanging experience! Good luck!
-Britney-

This is my new filly (Kali) born March 8, 2010 at 3:58 am


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww. Your filly is too cute! Congrats! 
Sonya is bred with a warmblood( 3/4 Clyde 1/4 hackney). I will post some pics of him soon. 
Saying that your mare bagged up a week in advance makes me nervous/excited since she started bagging up last week.
My barn owner is checking her every day to see if she is dilated. Once she is she is seperated from the other horses and put inside or in the corral by herself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

OK, here are some new pics of her from tonight- her birthday!!

Her butt is starting to drop-




















































































There's the update!

So what colour do yall think she is gunna have? Here is a pic of the sire>


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is so exciting. I love waiting for foals, it is so much fun and so exciting. Hopefully everything goes smoothly, will definitely be keeping an eye out on your girl. Can't wait to see what the foal is going to look like.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Aww your horse is so cute and daddy is handsome....from the looks of both of them i think you'll have a pretty cute foal lol hope everything goes well


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you! I think she knows that everyone thinks she is cute too! 
Yes, daddy is handsome! Would you believe he is only 3? 
I am hoping the foal at least will get his mane and be a bit taller than Sonya, as she seems to be lacking in both of the departments! lol


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Me and a friend took some new pics of the stud out in the sunshine! lol

Here is the daddy. I sure hope the foal looks something like him!!
































He is available for stud too... and for sale if any of you are interested!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He's a big guy eh. How tall is he?


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I think he is 17.2 hh, but we willl have to measure him again since he is still growing.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Best of luck with your mare!! Unfortunately I can't even make a guess as to how close she is 


Just as a general FYI (for the OP and anyone else) "warmblood( 3/4 Clyde 1/4 hackney)" is not a warmblood... warmbloods are set breeds now, the sire is a draft cross  
Don't want to hijack the thread at all, just wanted to let ya know


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

ilovesonya said:


> She doesn't know what to do with herself when it starts kicking. She has never seen a foal before other than when she was a foal herself so she doesn't really have an idea of what is going on inside her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For real? I don't mean to sound rude, but if you want to sound a little more educated and well informed don't say stuff like this. She's a horse, not a human. It's all natural AND the foal has been inside her since day one and it's kicks have gotten bigger and bigger gradually, she does know what is going on and it's not like all of a sudden one day "BAM!" big old kick, it's a slow process. Trust me, I know. Not only have I foaled out many mares, but I am also due to have a baby on the same day as your mare!  

Regardless good luck on the foal. If I remember right, this was not a planned pregnancy, right? You mare is in great shape and should have no problems foaling out. I'm thinking your going to get a little bay with no white...and a colt!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I'm thinking your going to get a little bay with no white...and a colt!


Oooh, I predict a dark bay filly with 3 socks and a blaze.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oops I forgot to say that I think she is going to go at least until April 15th, maybe later.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I am going to refrase(sp?) what I wrote.
She does know what to do with herself, but that night the baby would not stop moving, and she couldn't walk around to 'settle the baby down'. So, I guess what I was trying to say is that she didn't know what to do because she was in the cross ties and wanted to walk around..

Anyway, thank you. I have been lunging her regularly to keep her in shape(walk trot only).
I am hoping for a colt, but with some white on his face, i dont care about legs, socks are too hard to keep clean. I would like the baby to be Sonya's colour, but a bit darker. 
I know what is going to happen though. The foal is going to be a filly, plain ol bay, with no white, and it is going to finish out to be the same height and build as Sonya.

And no, this was not planned. If I had ever decided to breed her(which i probably would'nt have, I would have bred her to something more her size, like a paint or a qh, or maybe an appy. This breeding is too much of a difference for me. A 17hh+ draft to a 14.2 hh grade pony. Weird combo. I had a.... nightmare I guess you could call it, that the foal turned out to have mommy's body and mane and tail, daddy's legs and head, and everyone was making fun of the poor baby. I have been worried that it wouldnt have the right proportions ever since. 
Definatley not breeding Sonya after this baby tho.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Ooops, I forgot to put an update up last night. Here it is 

*UPDATE*- We think the baby is starting to move towards the birth canal, from the way she is carrying herself, and her belly shape. She is also getting swollen in her 'area' as well. Udders are still getting bigger tho, and one had a drop on it, but that might have just been from her laying down. She is also laying down alot more than usual.
I will post some pics after I go out to see her today.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Make sure to keep us posted and post pictures when the baby is delivered. Best of luck.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Don't worry about pictures! There will be lots!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

ilovesonya said:


> And no, this was not planned. If I had ever decided to breed her(which i probably would'nt have, I would have bred her to something more her size, like a paint or a qh, or maybe an appy. This breeding is too much of a difference for me. A 17hh+ draft to a 14.2 hh grade pony. Weird combo.


Gosh I'm right with you there. I love the draft crosses but my preference (if I had had a choice in the matter rather than ended up with a preggo mare surprise) would be the other way around, a smaller lighter breed bred to a bigger draft mare. My mare is half Shire, but she's only 15.3 and she's bred to a 18.2 hh Shire stallion. 

It sounds like she's getting closer though, it's so exciting and nerve wracking isn't it *lol*




ilovesonya said:


> I had a.... nightmare I guess you could call it, that the foal turned out to have mommy's body and mane and tail, daddy's legs and head, and everyone was making fun of the poor baby. I have been worried that it wouldnt have the right proportions ever since.
> Definatley not breeding Sonya after this baby tho.


Haha, I had a nightmare last night too - that Freyja popped out triplets. :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> Gosh I'm right with you there. I love the draft crosses but my preference (if I had had a choice in the matter rather than ended up with a preggo mare surprise) would be the other way around, a smaller lighter breed bred to a bigger draft mare. My mare is half Shire, but she's only 15.3 and she's bred to a 18.2 hh Shire stallion.
> 
> It sounds like she's getting closer though, it's so exciting and nerve wracking isn't it *lol*
> 
> ...



Yes, very nerve racking... Every little thing she does different than normal, I think, Oh, we are going to have a baby tonight. 

Wouldn't that be great if she had triplets. Not! I wonder if a mare has ever had triplets?


I wonder if Sonya and Freyja are going to have there babies around the same time? Although Freyja is a little more advanced than Sonya...


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

This is exciting!!!!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

sorry I haven't updated... I have had lots of homework  .

*UPDATE* no baby. Sonya is getting more relaxed in her butt muscles, and looser in her area. Bagging up alot more too! Hoping we will have a baby by next week!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

i subscribed so i could keep updated And because i am so excited


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

I can't wait to see the pics of the baby!!!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Haha, I can't wait either! I have a feeling she is gunna go before april 1st, but you never know with mares. She is around day 330 so I am hoping a baby is gunna pop out soon! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

She's a beauty... Good luck for a healthy happy foal...


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

No baby yet, I presume? She doesn't look extremely close based on the pics you posted here so far, but depending on how she's advancing, that can change...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

This is getting exciting  maybe she's out with the mare! :twisted:


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Ooo this is exciting not sure what the color is gonna be but foals are cute no matter what!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

No baby yet. Sorry I haven't updated. I didn't have Internet this weekend. 
Her bag is almost full, and it looks like the baby is dropping alot. You can see a hollow even standing 10 feet away from her. Her butt muscles are jello. Lol. She is also swollen and relaxed in her area.

Whenever I picture the foal, I see a filly now. Since the moment I found out she was pregnant, I have pictured a colt, but now I am seeing a filly.

I am also have trouble coming up with names. Can you guys help me out?
These are the names I have come up with so far.

Filly

Cheyenne
Rumour

Colt

Griffin
Macaroni (lol)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a horse named Cheyenne and a dog named Rumor  Griffin is cool and I love Macaroni, too cute  Sorry, I"m bad with names, I had a colt born Saturday who is still nameless!


----------

